# convert indesign to quark files



## acc30 (Apr 26, 2006)

As the title states, is there a program (freeware) that I can use to convert InDesign files to Quark files?


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Not that I am aware of, but there are plug-ins that you can purchase.: http://www.markzware.com/id2q/

If push comes to shove, you could convert to PDF and then import the PDF into Quark, but that has limitations.


----------



## acc30 (Apr 26, 2006)

MannyP Design said:


> Not that I am aware of, but there are plug-ins that you can purchase.: http://www.markzware.com/id2q/



I will check that out



MannyP Design said:


> If push comes to shove, you could convert to PDF and then import the PDF into Quark, but that has limitations.


I would presume that I can't edit the PDFs', can I?


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

If you have Acrobat, you can do some text editing.

Not so much in Quark... you couldn't edit the PDF, but if you're desperate enough you could cover certain elements and dump-in new content. Not ideal for publications or large documents, however, but works well enough for quick fixes.


----------



## acc30 (Apr 26, 2006)

MannyP Design said:


> Not that I am aware of, but there are plug-ins that you can purchase.: http://www.markzware.com/id2q/


Unfortunately this only converts to Quark version 6 and 7, I guess I would have to just re-work or re-layout the ad in quark with the PDF in reference. Not the same and adds more work, but that's the only other thing I can think of.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

What version of Quark do you have?


----------



## toodamnhype (Mar 21, 2003)

You can export it as an eps file and then import it into quark. As this will be vector I do not know how easy editing text will be. This is pretty much like converting to an pdf file but if you do not have the professional version than this way u will not need it.


----------



## modsuperstar (Nov 23, 2004)

Convert InDesign to Quark? Why would anyone want to do this blasphemy?


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Because InDesign is not as great as some would believe. I won't go into detail, but it's been a very troubling several months and the more I use it... the more I look back at Quark.


----------



## acc30 (Apr 26, 2006)

modsuperstar said:


> Convert InDesign to Quark? Why would anyone want to do this blasphemy?


Well I personally am just starting to learn InDesign on my own at home, but my work still has Quark, which I do not have problems using. It is what it is and if it is what's there for me to work with, I'd use it.

I receive ads from our major brands in InDesign and I often need to resize them and edit some text and add our information.

Don't really have a preference yet, but until my company makes the switch, I don't have much of a choice.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

MannyP Design said:


> Because InDesign is not as great as some would believe. I won't go into detail, but it's been a very troubling several months and the more I use it... the more I look back at Quark.


I am the exact opposite MannyP. The more I use Indesign, the more I get frustrated with Quark. The problems we have at are print shop with Quark are scary. Whenever we have a problem in Quark we cant figure out, we end up doing in Indesign without a problem. Mind you Indesign is not perfect, I do find it superior to Quark. We are using Quark 7, and CS2. Indesign has been solving most of our problems. We have been almost 100% quark because thats what are customers are using, but we have noticed in the last 2 years a massive switch to Indesign. I think the price point has something to do with it. For almost the same price as Quark, you get the Creative Suite. If I was new to the industry, I wouldnt give Quark a second look.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Without getting into a song and dance--it appears InDesign causes quite a few problems with us and our print suppliers that otherwise would be simple jobs in Quark. InDesign is still showing it's youth and still has growing pains to overcome. Over 90% of our work still comes/goes with Quark... in fact we only have one client that an absolute ID must, and get occasional ID files from others. Print bureaus around here have ID, but seem to be more comfortable with Quark.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

you have to use what works in the end, I find we need both. And everyones setup is different. The harrlequin rip we use seems to like ID files better. As long as it works!


----------



## duosonic (Jan 7, 2004)

I have been a Quark XPress user for many years - tried switching to InDesign, and I can blodge my way around it if I HAVE TO, but I much prefer Quark, warts & all. Something about it that mirrors the way my mind works - & I love the typographic controls, which I find much superior to those in ID.


----------



## modsuperstar (Nov 23, 2004)

wonderings said:


> I am the exact opposite MannyP. The more I use Indesign, the more I get frustrated with Quark. The problems we have at are print shop with Quark are scary. Whenever we have a problem in Quark we cant figure out, we end up doing in Indesign without a problem. Mind you Indesign is not perfect, I do find it superior to Quark. We are using Quark 7, and CS2. Indesign has been solving most of our problems. We have been almost 100% quark because thats what are customers are using, but we have noticed in the last 2 years a massive switch to Indesign. I think the price point has something to do with it. For almost the same price as Quark, you get the Creative Suite. If I was new to the industry, I wouldnt give Quark a second look.


Once I switched to ID there was no looking back. I find anytime I have to use Quark its like pulling teeth to do things that should be ridiculously simple, like making PDFs. That alone is worth switching to ID. We use Creo Prinergy and Nexus RIPs and there are rarely any ID specific issues that we run into. Obviously it's one of those to each their own type of choices with regards to ID and Quark, but going forward I would think twice about moving to a company that was a Quark only shop.


----------



## BrezMW (May 1, 2012)

acc30 said:


> I will check that out
> 
> 
> 
> I would presume that I can't edit the PDFs', can I?


Now you can, with Markzware's PDF2DTP converter. For a demo of how it works, check out:
PDF2DTP Beta | Markzware


----------

